# 4/6 - Flounder gigging Rockport - 20-30mph winds



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*4/6/2018*
I had the Dusty R. group of 4 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with SSE wind at 20-30mph and very high tide levels. After a long rough boat ride out, we found a area holding reasonable water clarity. Most of the fish tonight were holding very shallow over soft mud and grass bottom. We made quick work of them, despite the nasty weather conditions. We ended with a 20 flounder limit by 9:50pm (1 hour 35 minutes of gigging). The fish were solid and fat, with most in the 17-20" range.

*Upcoming open dates:
April: 8, 9, 11, 17-19, 23-26, 30
May: 1, 6-9, 12-17, 19-24, 27, 28
June: 5, 8, 10-15, 17-19, 21, 24-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*open dates this week*

I have several openings for flounder gigging trips this week. The weather looks great, and the gigging has been red-hot lately.

*Available nights this week, with wind forecast:*
*Sunday 4/8 - SE 5-10mph 
Monday 4/9 - NE 10-15mph
Wednesday 4/11 - SE 10-15mph*

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

If it was nearly anyone else, I would question your sanity for being out in that weather. That was just an ugly night. Getting them their 20 fish in an hour and a half is amazing.


----------

